

Show HN: a 17+ “love” game for iOS that doesn't suck (redeems in comment) - napolux
http://coding.napolux.com/post/100770690988/love-game-a-weekend-project

======
napolux
Here are the codes! Any feedback will be appreciated!
[http://codehookup.com/312a7f17](http://codehookup.com/312a7f17)

